# Check this one out..



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/MarkRobertsPDX/videos/10206418828699872/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

nice and easy to tie. Hope it slides through the guides easy be a good one to use.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Kenny, what are your thoughts since you have used it ?'I presume short leader to mainline... What applications have you tried?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

I want to try it as a shockleader knot, but it may perform better when the lines are the same diameter or close to each other in diameter.

Tight Lines !


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Kenny, what are your thoughts since you have used it ?'I presume short leader to mainline... What applications have you tried?


 Saw this on fb last night and was impressed by how fast you could tie it,and kinda went together like a spider hitch.. It was designed by Lefty Kray (can't spell his name  ) so it should be decent,but have not put it to a "Wilson test" as of yet.... haha


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

Looks very similar to a triple surgeons knot to me.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Drumdum said:


> Saw this on fb last night and was impressed by how fast you could tie it,and kinda went together like a spider hitch.. It was designed by Lefty Kray (can't spell his name  ) so it should be decent,but have not put it to a "Wilson test" as of yet.... haha


I know what what you mean about his name.. I think I have a fishing rod around here somewhere with his name on it too. Either him, or Flip Wilson or another overrated tourist guide named skeet..... ANYWAY...........

Looks like it might be a good short leader knot to tie before you affix your plug or other artificial bait to the other end...When I saw the video, I was kind of thinking the same thing on the spider hitch also... I'll give it a whirl and see how it works.. It's worth a try even if I do lose a $5 plug... The knot might be a good candidate for "Knot Wars"opcorn:


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Lefty has been fly fishing for big fish for many years. He has caught a lot of big fish on a fly rod. If he trust this knot it says a lot about the quality of it. It just looks to easy. Kind of reminds me of the surgeons knot we used back in the late 70's and 80's for doubling our line before we started using a shock leader.


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

Has anyone tested this at 100%? I doubt you could hit 100% as there are lines crossing lines, but still, even if it is close that is so fast to tie!
For something so easy to tie that would really work out well. It does look like a spider hitch that the loop pulls down across your leader, so the line crosses act as a finger trap on your leader.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Looks pretty slick. Always used a no-name and this one looks a tad easier. Wonder how this might work with fluorocarbon to braid....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

hifu said:


> Looks pretty slick. Always used a no-name and this one looks a tad easier. Wonder how this might work with fluorocarbon to braid....


 I'm using fg for that now,but might have to see how this holds up.. It is so fast,if it is strong,it would be a hard knot to pass up...


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

looks like you cant tie it unless you pre cut your shockleader to length first?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

geo said:


> looks like you cant tie it unless you pre cut your shockleader to length first?


Yes, I saw that already . . . I'm going to try it out.

Tight Lines !


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

The LEFTY KREH Knot . . .


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Dave... When you read the beginning of the post.. There was a link to a video... 
So tell us why is you feel the need to "one up" the original poster? 
I mean really Dave... 
One thing you should know... The original poster's son has probably FORGOTTEN more knots than you know..
They fish more in a week than you do in an entire two years... 
So you're going to try the knot... Let us know if this pesky Coke cans in your livingroom break the knot when they bite.


----------



## kbueno1 (Jun 3, 2015)

DaBig2na said:


> Dave... When you read the beginning of the post.. There was a link to a video...
> So tell us why is you feel the need to "one up" the original poster?
> I mean really Dave...


At first thought, I thought 're-posting' the video was a bit douchey. However:
1) Despite this being a REALLLLLY interesting topic and thread, the thread name of 'Check this one out ...' was a poor choice and does not do the thread justice.
2) Just a link to a FACEBOOK post with no additional information is not particularly insightful and potentially dangerous ( I followed it anyway ). If one does not have a Facebook account then it is conceivable that they would not have been able to see the video.

Reposting the YouTube link with some minimally additional info is OK with me. 



DaBig2na said:


> One thing you should know... The original poster's son has probably FORGOTTEN more knots than you know.


In general, involving another person's child into your own quarrel with someone else, even if that 'child' is an adult, is not cool. That is a good way to get yourself into a pickle with a Papa Bear, or even worse, a Mama Bear. 

Regards,
KBueno


----------



## joek (Jun 1, 2015)

geo said:


> looks like you cant tie it unless you pre cut your shockleader to length first?


make the loop bigger.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Dave... When you read the beginning of the post.. There was a link to a video...
> So tell us why is you feel the need to "one up" the original poster?
> I mean really Dave...
> One thing you should know... The original poster's son has probably FORGOTTEN more knots than you know..
> ...


(1) I wasn't trying to "one up" anyone, just add another source for the same video to the thread.

(2) Let the original poster speak for himself about his accomplishments.

(3) Yes, I'm going to try the knot as a shockleader knot. First, testing it on a scale and then in actual casting. I want to be sure it's strong enough and then see how it goes through the guides.

(4) The only thing on P&S that "bites" is you, Tuna.

My apologies to those that deserve them . . .

Tight Lines !


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

@Drumdum, Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"In general, involving another person's child into your own quarrel with someone else, even if that 'child' is an adult, is not cool. That is a good way to get yourself into a pickle with a Papa Bear, or even worse, a Mama Bear." 

This is a special case...the child referenced works as mate on Hatteras Charter boats including the original poster's Charter Boat, when he was age 10 or 11 he could tie a Bimini twist better than me in full dark.

Because in low light conditions I can not see well enough without reading glasses anymore to tie a Bimini, I use a spider hitch for that very reason for doubling the main line when tying a shock to a double Uni knot with five turns on the shock line and seven or eight on the double line.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll definitely try it


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

ez2cdave said:


> (1) I wasn't trying to "one up" anyone, just add another source for the same video to the thread.
> 
> (2) Let the original poster speak for himself about his accomplishments.
> 
> ...


Need comparison Video to check this Lefty Kreh Knot "Strength" against standard Bimini/Nail or Bimini/Uni or Spider/Uni to check if it is strong enough, no offense meant for Lefty but he does not fish Rodanthe Pier in November....


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Well I tied it with 17 tri to 50 mono. Applied pressure until I broke the 17 about a inch below the knot. Broke at 21 pounds of pressure on first attempt . 2nd try broke 17 close to knot on other end at 18. 3rd try broke 17 about 3 inches from the Lefty knot at 20 lb pressure


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

don brinson said:


> Well I tied it with 17 tri to 50 mono. Applied pressure until I broke the 17 about a inch below the knot. Broke at 21 pounds of pressure on first attempt . 2nd try broke 17 close to knot on other end at 18. 3rd try broke 17 about 3 inches from the Lefty knot at 20 lb pressure


 Yes it seems to be about the same strength as a double uni with mono to mono knot.. If tying a mono leader on a mono main line it would be a faster knot and just as strong as uni to uni.. Braid to mono is a no go.. I would have used the knot for tying a short leader of floro to braid when casting lures,but it won't cut the mustard for that..


----------

